# When to clean cell



## taborc (May 2, 2007)

when do I no when it is time to clean my cell .My cell is takeing a long time to take the gold off now but it dont look as bad as steve's do on the top layer but bottom layer is real full looking


----------



## Noxx (May 2, 2007)

Make it last as long as you can. You'll save time.


----------



## taborc (May 6, 2007)

taborc said:


> when do I no when it is time to clean my cell .My cell is takeing a long time to take the gold off now but it dont look as bad as steve's do on the top layer but bottom layer is real full looking



Going real real slow now and real thick dark black !!!


----------



## Noxx (May 6, 2007)

Alright then !
Consider cleaning it


----------



## lazersteve (May 6, 2007)

Chris, 

The cell can look full just from the black color in the acid. You can estimate the fullness by two simple methods.

1) How many pounds of scrap did you process. Figure 1 gram per pound for mid grade scrap. To get the most out of a rinse you should try to rinse after no less than 7 grams (5-7 pounds of scrap processed) minimal.

or 

2) How many actual hours of stripping time you put in. I use this method to determine when to filter. I go for a minimum of 12 hours and a maximum of 24.

Steve


----------



## taborc (May 6, 2007)

Ok I did about 15lb and I have about 19 to 20 hours on it


----------



## lazersteve (May 6, 2007)

You should have a nice nugget, 10-15 grams.


----------

